# firewood vs rim at 80mph.



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

I think the wheel lost....
Saw a big chunk of firewood fall of a truck in front of me and tried to miss it, but didn't. 
For a half second it jerked around enough to make me think it would roll, then lugs broke and it was very easy to steer.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Where is the speed limit 80??.....:laugh:

Don't worry......it'll buff out. Nah.....on second thought that wheel might be a goner.

I suppose your gonna tell us the truck carrying the firewood got away when you couldn't catch up with it....:ermm:


----------



## kendallt (Feb 21, 2007)

Yep! tried to catch it, but by the time I switched from my boots to my all stars, he had turned off 

Limit was 70, surprisingly the only damage to the truck was the lugs, a small dent in the fender, lower ball joint ground to almost nothing and a smelly brown patch in the seat.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Truck isn't safe to drive until seat is cleaned and deodorized. :danger:


----------

